# We made our first lamb bar feeder!



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the great ideas on how to build a lamb bar!

I had told my mom we needed to get one with all the babies we were feeding but she did not listen untill I went to a youth confrence for a few days and she was out side feeding goats for 2 hours then she desided it was time for a lamb bar.

I showed them to my dad and he said "Oh, I can make that easy!" So he went to Home depot and tried explaining to a worker there what he was trying to build and the guy said "You want to build what?" He ended up just figuring it out himself because no one understood what he was trying to build. 

Anyways, He used basic plumbing parts and it only coast $8. We had a bucket and teats already. We just used a formula bucket. We are going to add larger teats for the standard goats soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...that is great.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cool! I'm sure it's going to make things a lot easier once they get used to it


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

super cool!!! congrats! :hi5: :thumbup: :stars:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks nice,now what will you do with all your free time???


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoo hoo! WAY cheaper than that $60 one in that link huh?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I so need one of these. I think I will have to make me one before next kidding season.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Crap. I just ordered one from Hoegers. I should have ordered from you!!!!!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome! Would you be willing to sell plans or a materials list? This is just great and I am sure many folks would be willing to spend a few dollars on the plans when it would save them so much money!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

how did you work it so that pritchard nipples could be used? The only ones I've seen are these big grey nipples that the tub works with. Deffinately need some plans to build one.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Awesome! I was just telling hubby recently it would make my life a bit easier if he could figure out how to make one with the pritchard nipples. Unfortunately he has a whole list of projects ahead of that one though  I bought a lambar years ago but it had the regular grey caprine nipples and with my nigies it is hard to get them on them untill they get older.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Way to Go!!! Doesn't it feel good to figure these things out and make it yourself?? It's a beauty...


----------

